# I love Shallow DOF of Sigma 50 mm. F/ 1.4 DG. EX., HSM



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

Dear Friends.
2 years ago, When I need to get 50 MM Prime Lens and Fast Lens, I must need to make decision Between My Love EF Canon Lens or Sigma Lens (which have Bigger Glass and $ 50 US Dollars More Than Canon EF 50 mm. F/ 1.4.)
Well, That was the time , before I join CR. Club. But I read many Lens reviews Web Site for Sharper Photos of Sigma Lens, But some of Sigma Lens have some problem of CANON AF. At that time, I made my decision to buy Sigma, Because of For 50 mm. Lens, I can use Manual Focus to solve the AF. Problem of Sigma Lens too.
Yes, After 2 years of use, I still enjoy of this Great Lens, special the Shallow DOF between 1.8 and 1.4------NO, Not GREAT AS my dear Canon EF 85 mm. F/ 1.2 L MK II which cost 5+ times more.
Enjoy.
Surapon.

PS. Sorry, I do not have the beautiful Lady as the Model, I just have Old Basketball Only----Ha, Ha, Ha.


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, After 2 years of use, I still enjoy of this Great Lens, special the Shallow DOF between 1.8 and 1.4------NO, Not GREAT AS my dear Canon EF 85 mm. F/ 1.2 L MK II which cost 5+ times more.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 7, 2014)

I agree


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> I agree



Thanks for Great Photos.
Have a great weekend, My friend.
Surapon


----------



## Albi86 (Feb 7, 2014)

I do hope the new version will keep the same bokeh quality.


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> I do hope the new version will keep the same bokeh quality.


Yes, Dear Friend Albi86.
I hope so, , " ART " Version( Sharper Image ) + IS. too = A++
Surapon


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 7, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> I do hope the new version will keep the same bokeh quality.



Yes, I like the 'dreamy' look to the bokeh. The old 30mm f/1.4 did that, too. Unfortunately the copy (of the 30mm) I had was rather poor.


----------



## cliffwang (Feb 7, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> I do hope the new version will keep the same bokeh quality.


I believe it will be better. However, I don't like the rumor price.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 7, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends.
> 2 years ago, When I need to get 50 MM Prime Lens and Fast Lens, I must need to make decision Between My Love EF Canon Lens or Sigma Lens (which have Bigger Glass and $ 50 US Dollars More Than Canon EF 50 mm. F/ 1.4.)
> Well, That was the time , before I join CR. Club. But I read many Lens reviews Web Site for Sharper Photos of Sigma Lens, But some of Sigma Lens have some problem of CANON AF. At that time, I made my decision to buy Sigma, Because of For 50 mm. Lens, I can use Manual Focus to solve the AF. Problem of Sigma Lens too.
> Yes, After 2 years of use, I still enjoy of this Great Lens, special the Shallow DOF between 1.8 and 1.4------NO, Not GREAT AS my dear Canon EF 85 mm. F/ 1.2 L MK II which cost 5+ times more.
> ...


Dear friend Surapon. In the first picture, you wrote "Sigma 50mm F1.2". I think you should have written "Sigma 50mm F1.4".


----------



## lhughey (Feb 7, 2014)

I agree. The Sigmalux is a great value. Its hard to find a better prime for the price.


----------



## Albi86 (Feb 7, 2014)

cliffwang said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > I do hope the new version will keep the same bokeh quality.
> ...



It's going to be razor sharp, but I'm not sure about the bokeh. In fact I might snatch the old version at some point


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Friends.
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha---Sorry, Sir, Dear My Teacher Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
When I type that F. stop, I dream about my Big/ Awesome Canon EF 85 mm. F/ 1.2 L MK II---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Thanks you sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

cliffwang said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > I do hope the new version will keep the same bokeh quality.
> ...



Dear Friend cliffwang
I agree with you, IF " The price of the new Sigma 50mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art lens: around $1,300 ", I would rather get Canon EF 50 MM F/ 1.2 L USM $ 1600 US Dollars = Better and Faster Lens.
Yes, IF only double cost of Old 50 mm. F/ 1.4 = 800-900 US Dollars , Yes, I might buy one.
Surapon


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Feb 7, 2014)

Patience can pay off. I watched the used market for a while and got a mint 50L for $1000 that included a premium clear filter easily worth $100. Early testing indicates it works as well as it looks, but it's my first 1.2 so there is a bit of a learning curve for "real" shots vs test shots.


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm going nuts. I can't wait for the new Sigma 50mm to come out and I wind up buying a 135L for around $650... 

So now I don't know what I'm going to do... maybe sell my 85mm f/1.8... maybe just wait 2 years until the 50mm art is at a price I'm willing to jump in at so I'll have both the 85 and the 135L for my low light shots... maybe I'm just nuts and I need to find a different hobby.

It's like I'm the GM of a football team... but I don't have any clear direction. I assemble a great team... that can do it all... but all too often, my great players sit the bench... 

That's not true... the mkiii and the 70-200 get a ton of work... but still... I need to sleep on it.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 9, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I'm going nuts. I can't wait for the new Sigma 50mm to come out and I wind up buying a 135L for around $650...
> 
> So now I don't know what I'm going to do... maybe sell my 85mm f/1.8... maybe just wait 2 years until the 50mm art is at a price I'm willing to jump in at so I'll have both the 85 and the 135L for my low light shots... maybe I'm just nuts and I need to find a different hobby.
> 
> ...



I for the life of me can't follow why you got rid of the 100L macro... helped by the 5D3 even in low light it can do the job of the 85, 135 and does macro too unless you want extreme shallow DOF. 

In the mean time I can recommend the Sigma 50 mm F/1.4 DG EX HSM ;D


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 9, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going nuts. I can't wait for the new Sigma 50mm to come out and I wind up buying a 135L for around $650...
> ...


It was a mistake... but I bought it again... I haven't fixed my signature... but I did acknowledge that I missed the macro too damn much.


----------

